# Farewell



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

It was fun while it lasted, but for a few differnet reasons, I won't be on Masscops any longer. Those of you who want to stay in contact know how to get in touch with me.

Gil or whoever, please delete this account. Thanks.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

That sucks...I really appreciated your keen insight and learned a lot from reading your posts, Bruce. I'm definitely going to miss your commentary.

Good luck in your future endeavors. 

This is a sad day for MC. 

-Andy


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

Andy0921 said:


> That sucks...I really appreciated your keen insight and learned a lot from reading your posts, Bruce. I'm definitely going to miss your commentary.
> 
> Good luck in your future endeavors.
> 
> ...


I couldn't say it any better Andy, we will miss you Bruce!!!

Take care and we'll keep in touch!!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Good luck with the reasons. Will miss the humor.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

You will be missed Delta. Good luck and stay safe.
-Pats


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Seriously, B....I think I speak for everyone when I say I hope you reconsider this departure.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Kinda at a loss for words, sorry to see you go Delta, if there is anything I could do to change your mind just respond to the pm I sent ya...


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Best of luck to you Delta, stay safe.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

What the hell.... Your posts will be missed.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Stay safe Delta! I enjoyed your posts!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow. 

That sucks camel balls. 

Delta, though I've had very little interaction with you, I do have to admit two things. Though I'm not in LE, I do find myself learning a SHITLOAD from your posts. Seriously. Not to sound like half a queer, but it's guys like you that guys like me want as my FTO. Some of us like the street-cop stuff... And enjoy hearing the war stories from things you have discovered while stopping cars or shagging 911 calls. For those of us that have a interest in policing, you're almost like somewhat of a teacher. Whether its the information about the union battles, or the clusterfuck you had to deal with regarding the previous chief, those are all experiences some of us can learn from directly stemming from your years on the job. 

Second... Well, I find you to be a comically sarcastic, ball-busting bastard, much like myself . I find myself laughing at your witty posts bud. I do really hope you re-consider. If you still decide to leave the forum, then good luck to you sir on all your future endeavors.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Respectfully, I wish you Good Luck. I will miss your posts.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I truly wasn't expecting that. Whatever your reasons - they are your own...and I wish you the best of luck. If you ever need to get in touch with me - ask around someone will point you in the right direction.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

mc will not be half as entertaining.. good luck to you


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Bruce,
I'm sorry to see you go. I hope all is well with you and your family. You'll be missed here and at the Meet and Greets. Be safe.
Mike


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

WTF, we just can't loose a fellow right wing.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

WTF????


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Sorry to see you go, Delta. I wish you all the best; I was looking forward to meeting you in person at Gil's welcome home party!


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Colonel Delaney retiring from the MSP and Delta retiring from Masscops. Coincidence? Hmmmmm? Good luck Delta and I hope you reconsider staying.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Delta, though I've had very little interaction with you, I do have to admit two things. Though I'm not in LE, I do find myself learning a SHITLOAD from your posts. Seriously. Not to sound like half a queer, but it's guys like you that guys like me want as my FTO. Some of us like the street-cop stuff... And enjoy hearing the war stories from things you have discovered while stopping cars or shagging 911 calls. For those of us that have a interest in policing, you're almost like somewhat of a teacher. Whether its the information about the union battles, or the clusterfuck you had to deal with regarding the previous chief, those are all experiences some of us can learn from directly stemming from your years on the job.
> 
> Second... Well, I find you to be a comically sarcastic, ball-busting bastard, much like myself :wink:. I find myself laughing at your witty posts bud. I do really hope you re-consider. If you still decide to leave the forum, then good luck to you sir on all your future endeavors.


I couldnt say it any better, I truly hope you re-consider.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Where's ex-Chief Crowley when you need him??? Stay safe Delta from your friends in the kingdom.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Bruce - I don't know if your still reading the thread, but if you are, please reconsider. I ask as a friend and a brother.

Believe me, I'm with you as change is not easy for me to adjust to either, but I think many of the changes Gil is putting up will only help us as a community, not hurt.

We're still going to discuss politics, civics, assaults and victories regarding the Second Amendment, asshat judges in Massachusetts and sadly, now New Hampshire,
and of course, sports, guns, music, movies and good food and drink!

And most of all, don't forget all of the value you bring to the party when it comes to helping wannabe coppers in Mass find their bearings
and your astute contribution to the overall debate on policing in Massachusetts.

Cleaning up some of the silliness affords us a more more prominent appearance and hopefully will attract more intelligent and witty new members.

And come on, if you leave, the only people that will get my Seinfeld references will be Costanza and Griff!

Please reconsider, you'll be glad if you do, that I promise and we'll be a better discussion board for it. ~BK


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Delta? Who's going to argue with me about Northern Ireland politics? 

On a different note, will you still be attending the M&G? 

Either way, good luck with your endeavors. Hopefully you will reconsider.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta, I am sorry to hear that. I don't know what your reasons are, but I personally don't know yet how I feel about the new format. I have that same feeling that I get whenever my PD decides to change the P & P for the millionth time. However, with the P & P changes, we all seem to adopt and overcome.

Once again, I hate to see you go buddy, sincerely!!!


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ditch the facebook nonsense, stick with MassCops. Delta784 IS MassCops.


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

i keep checking this hoping it was just a joke


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

KozmoKramer said:


> And come on, if you leave, the only people that will get my Seinfeld references will be Costanza and Griff!


So I'm trying to talk my friend out of leaving the community, yadda yadda yadda, I let him know he'd be missed!

Maybe Delta just needs some time and I hope that his job has zero influence on his decision.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> Delta? Who's going to argue with me about Northern Ireland politics?
> 
> On a different note, will you still be attending the M&G?
> 
> Either way, good luck with your endeavors. Hopefully you will reconsider.


COINCIDENCE?... September 17th is halfway to St. Patrick's Day.

Not only am I calling conspiracy theory here LASS, but I expect to see your Irish Tri-colour flying at half-mast tomorrow... even though it feels more like April Fool's Day Delta... Say it ain't so?

If you have indeed "popped smoke, and broken contact" with the Masscops community, then all I can say is GODSPEED SIR... you will be missed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

WTF, Delta? Has someone reported you to the Obama Secret Police or something? We are not ready to be left to our own devices. Self-banning is not allowed!


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

i have nothing more to say but WTF?


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Bruce,

While I am not entirly sure of the circumstances only you can decide what is right for you. While it sad and dissapointing to see you go I will respect you decsision.

You have always been a very active member with a lot of insight and offered a great deal knowlege when it came to the subject of law enforcement. I hope on occasion you will check back and perhaps in the future give it another go.

I wish you the best.

Stay Safe


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow....I am shocked to say the least..Enjoyed your posts, Quincy PD Union Blog, and your sense of humor. Please consider staying as I'm not sure you realize how much your advice and insight has touched your brother and sister officers. Maybe something you say, or have debated has made us better at what we do. I might disagree with things people had to say on this board but when it was you, I always gave it a second look because I respected your insight. That has to count for something Bruce...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Stay safe brother. (Tips my hat)


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW. Delta, This place just will not be the same without you. I'm shocked.


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

Sorry to see you go Delta.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Guys & Gals,

I just talked to Bruce.. 

It isn't the changes in the site that had an infuence on his decision to leave. It is other personal matters. Don't worry, everything is ok.. Please respect his privacy, though. 

He is not coming back to the site at all so he will not be responding to this thread.

I am sorry to see him go, he's a great guy...
:beer: <~~~~~~~ a toast to Bruce....



Edited to add: This post was approved by Delta784


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

As Sam said I think it is important to respect Bruce's decision and privacy.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

Stay safe Delta.... A big part of Masscops just died.


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Be Safe Brother!!


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Delta,

Good luck with all your endeavors.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck Bro you were alot of help to everyone on this site.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Just posting to pay my respects to everything you have offered the site, and for the advice you have given me personally Bruce. It's definitely a loss for the site. I hope you will be at the M&G in October, but not getting my hopes up. 

It looks like I am going to have to step up and fill the void that you are leaving... oh wait. I don't know shit about Law Enforcement. 

Respectfully,
Me.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Stay safe and best of luck to you Delta.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear of things and I hope everything turns out alright. It sure is a kick in the bag to lose someone though.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Doesn't seem like I can say anything that hasn't been already.

Bummer.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

This royally sucks...

I missed the QPPOA blog after QPD got their new chief. Those were some of the best rants I have ever read. No, wait. They are the best rants I ever read. Then I figured the bones he would throw us here would have to suffice. Now that's gone... WTF.

Maybe if we thank all his posts and Sam tells him about it, he'll see how much we really appreciate him and he'll come back. 

Good luck in the future and stay safe, Bruce.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Delta, I too hate to see you go. I thought on certain topics you had alot of insight, others I know we disagreed dramatically, however I always respected your opinion. I will respect your privacy and not try to figure out why or change your mind. Good luck sir it has been a pleasure to get to know you here.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

yeah Bruce sorry to see you leave masscops. we will be in touch.


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

Bruce, If these posts get to you, just wanted to let you know I enjoyed your posts and will miss them and you. Good luck and hope you come back.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I was hoping this was an April Fools joke but now that I wiped the sand out of my eyes I realized it was still September !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

You will be missed


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I kinda feel like the Gipper, when he said, "Where's the rest of me?"

I came to this board because of Delta784 - to help decide whether to donate to the Quincy Police Patrol Officers’ Association, or not over my wife's concerns due to some things she read. I have never met him except here (and thank God, have never met him when pulled over on the side of the road  , but not even on the level (as I have not yet attended lodge here in MA), but obviously I liked what I saw (read) here (especially the politics and 2nd amendment support), so I stayed (obviously I don't have my wife's objections to strong language).

Whenever his personal situation changes and hopefully it will, I hope he will return. Until then he will be missed here.

We can only say, "Good luck and God speed."


----------



## vonart (May 26, 2008)

I don't post here much (and I know this has already been said), but I have to say, Delta, yours are some of the best posts I've read -- on MassCops and on other forums. This place won't be the same without ya. 

Best of luck in whatever you do.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WTF!?

Fair winds and following seas buddy!
You really were pretty decent for only being a lowly municipal cop with teaching credentials...


----------



## cmagryan (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## brick2020 (Sep 16, 2009)

Best of " Luck " Delta, you will be sadly missed!!!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Good Luck with Everything Delta !!!!!!


----------



## Paul Revere (Aug 23, 2009)

Take care


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Bruce,

Thanks for the laughs, the education and the friendship.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Interesting chain of events..


Good thing we still got 94C. (Amen BTW)


Charlie Mike.....


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Just read this, definitly a shocker. You'll be missed on the website Bruce. Hope all is well. See you around........


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bruce you'll be missed...hope you fix what ails you my friend

But in the back of my head..anyone else want to bet Brucie changed his name to see if anyone would miss him??....haha...kidding


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Well........ THIS TOTALLY SUCKS!!!!!

Yes I can get in touch with Delta if I would like as many of us here can but WTF!!! THIS F-ING BLOWS!!!!!!!

94C I loved your rant by the way!! Have been away for a while but not sure I care for the changes.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Masscops without Delta is like a foot without a big toe. Uncle Hulka?


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Delta, 

You have given MC VAST amounts of information, jokes and great threads/posts. I am sorry to hear your leaving, regardless of what the situations may be, personal or not, please know you will always have friends here if you ever return. Best of luck and wishes to you.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I know he's not going to see this, but can someone please tell him I said "Holy bleepin' shit," and "I'll really miss seeing your posts on here... Masscops will never be the same."


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

:t: , 
:t:
:t:
:t:
:t:
:t:

(Hiccup) <slurred speech> Cheers Brotha'!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Known Delta for 20+ years. Just talked to him...geez people get a grip he didn't croak.  The only thing I will say is that his reasons for leaving are vaild as they are personal.

Of course now that he's no longer here I can post dopey things about him without the fear of being scorched by his ultra sharp wit and keen analysis. If I ever think of something I'll let you know but don't hold your breath.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I would always search for Delta's posts and then read from there. I knew that by following his posts I would be cutting through to the best of Masscops.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Did he recently recieve a white shirt with lots of gold on it?


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

He just got his Civil Service and MSP scores back. He didn't want to tell everyone he's on the list for the 80th RTT.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

I was hoping he was going to announce he's running against Delahunt - someone needs to


----------

